# Mosquito Saturday?



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Im bring my son up saturday afternoon and wondering which end of the lake would be best this time of my boat slow so i just like to know which end to launch out of thanks

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

From personal experience, I’d say it depends on where you want to fish. If you get the wind out of the west, either end of the lake will be fine. If there is a north or south wind on Saturday, you may want to change your launch plans accordingly. Not sure how much you’ve fished Mosquito, so I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

*Could you elaborate on this? Thanks.*


Harvest Time said:


> If there is a north or south wind on Saturday, you may want to change your launch plans accordingly


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

TClark said:


> *Could you elaborate on this? Thanks.*


The lake runs North to South and is many miles long, so if the wind is coming out of the South, you will want to launch on the South end because the wind will stack the waves up on the North end and vise-versa. Mosquito is particularly vulnerable to wind waves due to the extreme length and narrowness of the lake.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Right now the weather report does not look too promising. 35 degrees, cloudy and NNW wind @ 15 mph. Not pleasant conditions for Mosquito unless thing change. That lake can get very rough if the wind gets higher.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Right now the weather report does not look too promising. 35 degrees, cloudy and NNW wind @ 15 mph. Not pleasant conditions for Mosquito unless thing change. That lake can get very rough if the wind gets higher.


I will be out Saturday night, in the dark..


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

the North end might be a couple degrees warmer...especially in the coves.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

If you go out tomorrow you must be a glutton for punishment.


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Blindfold him. Take him to McDonald's and get a filet-a-fish. Shy on the tar tar sauce and extra on the fries. His favorite non-alcoholic drink and you'll be set. You wouldn't catch me out in this typical northeast Ohio weather until about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if he,s just a young fellow go any ways, cruise around, stop in the bait shops look at fish pics ,make a day of it, show him why your not launching, safety first. walk the causeway ,theres days to just fool around and days to fish, [even take a school day off and hit the lake.]


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Weather doesn't look bad Saturday evening, it didn't look bad last Wednesday either until we got on the water...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

...


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

ezbite said:


> I will be out Saturday night, in the dark..


Was thinking about doing the same, but since I'm afraid of the dark, I'd be taking my 'seeing eye' dog with me.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If u can trust Wally canan the weatherman , it’s suppose to snow on Saturday night, so take your scraper along in a boat.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

snag said:


> If u can trust Wally canan the weatherman


Now there's a blast from the past!!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

The causeway would probably be your best bet. There are 2 launch areas at the causeway, the public launch on the south side and the pay launch at the Causeway bait shop on the north side. My son and I have fished in weather like this, but he is 28. I don't know how old your son is but if he's young it probably wouldn't be a enjoyable trip for him. Also like Shortdrift said Mosquito can get pretty rough if the wind kicks up.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

When in doubt, go anyway. my most surprising catches come when I thought they wouldn't. --Tim


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Th


ezbite said:


> Weather doesn't look bad Saturday evening, it didn't look bad last Wednesday either until we got on the water...
> 
> View attachment 259416


Looks Like a lot of fun Had to be A Blast


----------

